# i saw my mollies mating



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

hay what do i do now? i saw my molly having sex.. what should i do? shall i put it in a breedin box? or how long sud i wait? thanks...


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mollies gestation periods are around a month. Dont put her in a breeder net. Also she could alredy be pregnant from befor.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

so u reckon it will b in a month before she gives birth?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be anywhere from tomorrow (is she was already pregnant which is a good possibility) to 3 months if she is stressed.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

i dnt think it luks stressed, but 2day i saw 2 mollies stickin dere **************** up her bum, but i dnt knw if shes preg cause she keeps running away


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe you should learn the terms........
The males anal fin is specilzed in releasing sperm into the the female. Known as the gonopodium. Then there is also a word we use called mating 

Shes pregnant, most common livebearers usualy always are.
Just leave her alone, and she'll do just fine


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you've been told before dangerk.
Learn some grammar. It makes it so much easier to read your posts if you type correctly. It is incredibly painful to read anything someone says when they type like that.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

i know the names of the situations and parts but i find it easier 2write in human terms its much more easier and thought it would b easier4people 2 undastand2.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They're saying that because some people might find "they were sticking it.." offensive, and the fact that a forum isn't a chat room on yahoo or whatever, it's a forum.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah so, people should know the words as they are just natural words what everyone should know.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

People should also know proper english or any native language they speak daily...........

And courtesy should be given to all who come here to learn, no matter the age.

BTW mating is a "human" term and one any fishkeeper knows.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah i know that, but im used to slang words.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I hope someone that speaks slang comes along to help you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

yo dAWg it be nizzormal for da woman fish to run from man fish when they be mating. That be how dem fishes breed yo. It nizzormally tizzakes a month for the woman fish to give birth to baby fish, but that be only if she be in good health, or twas not prego before the man fishes bred wif her again. Watch dat woman fish of urs, when she be gettin fat, and a big black spizzot appears behind her bum, the u put woman fish in breedin trizzzap. Den from der on u shuld no bout when woman fish will have baby fishes from there on..its nearly a month apart. Good Lizzuck Dizzawg. 
(hows that?)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Judging from your tank make up and tank size... I'd not be surprised if your female is stressed. 

Well... maybe. I'm not quite sure what angles (I think I learned about them in Geometry class), placs, safins, slivers, fits and ballons are.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

GoodMike said:


> yo dAWg it be nizzormal for da woman fish to run from man fish when they be mating. That be how dem fishes breed yo. It nizzormally tizzakes a month for the woman fish to give birth to baby fish, but that be only if she be in good health, or twas not prego before the man fishes bred wif her again. Watch dat woman fish of urs, when she be gettin fat, and a big black spizzot appears behind her bum, the u put woman fish in breedin trizzzap. Den from der on u shuld no bout when woman fish will have baby fishes from there on..its nearly a month apart. Good Lizzuck Dizzawg.
> (hows that?)


I need a drink after reading that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

I lost about 500 brain cells after reading that.





:withstup:


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I lost twenty IQ points reading that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

i like that mike, hard to understand tho..lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

hey, what can i say, atleast i tried


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

What the hell? *ouch my brain hurts* LMAO


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Great reply Mike, I haven't laughed that hard in a long time! ROFL
Are there really people out there who have entire conversations like that?
Fortunately the only thing I lost while reading it (out loud lol) was a lot of tension and some spit. LOL Thats a lot of zzzzzz's man.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Hell with how they spells and words things, They needs to share whatever they are taken, don't bogart, share the wacky


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

GoodMike said:


> yo dAWg it be nizzormal for da woman fish to run from man fish when they be mating. That be how dem fishes breed yo. It nizzormally tizzakes a month for the woman fish to give birth to baby fish, but that be only if she be in good health, or twas not prego before the man fishes bred wif her again. Watch dat woman fish of urs, when she be gettin fat, and a big black spizzot appears behind her bum, the u put woman fish in breedin trizzzap. Den from der on u shuld no bout when woman fish will have baby fishes from there on..its nearly a month apart. Good Lizzuck Dizzawg.
> (hows that?)


ROFL....honestly, it's scary because I actually UNDERSTOOD you...that's how most people talk at my school :O


----------

